# Frame & Panel



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

I am going to be making a couple of kitchen pantry cabinets after the holidays are over with. I am going to make the Frame & Panel style. My question is how wide should I make the rails and styles? They are going to be about 75 inches tall and 24 inches wide then around 12 inches deep. The door will be one tall door. Should I make the front 2 panel or just 1 big panel? My thinking on the door it should be 2 panels.....Thanks for your input on this project.............


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I would say atleast 2 panels... thats a big cabinet door lol.

I would probably make the frame about 3" though.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have the same size cabinet*

It has 4 doors. That way you don't have to back out of the way by 24" when you open the door, only about 12", a great advantage. The horizontal break is NOT at half height, but slightly above, maybe 60/40. That makes the cabinet better looking, like it has a "base". Another advantage is the frames are only about 1 1/2" wide.
Easier to make narrow doors also. :yes:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think you would be doing yourself a favor and not make a the cabinet door tall. A door that tall will usually warp after a while.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have been making my doors 2 1/4 inch wide rails and stiles. I would think if you are going to use concealed hinges, you would need the stiles to be at least two inches wide.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

that is a considerable sized door. if you are sticking with it....

i would go with 3 1/4" stiles (full length)
6-8" bottom and top rails, 3 1/2" mid rails
5 -6 hinges, this will help keep it flat.

find your flattest surface to glue it up on.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Are you matching other cabinets? If so, look to them to determine rail and stile width. I'd also go at least two doors split 60/40. 4 might look better and be easier to use.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

fwiw, my kitchen has a "pantry" with about these dimensions. It is 4 doorts, 60/40.

Original dimensions actually closely match a door... If it was 1 door, might want 2 panels horizontal.


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

Bauerbach: Do you have a picture of your pantry by chance? Would like to see what it looks like with 4 doors...............Gary


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I can get one when I get back home after the holidays :/ I think they are Ikea cabinets. came with the house lol, not bad though.


----------

